# S.O.S and Prayers needed In bunches were in deep My Rudy



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

My Rudy was and He was never a dog to me 

He is my Mate for life

I inspect my dogs daily and He just got a 10 at the vets 14 days ago 

any thoughts ideas please feed me?

and I cannot reach a Top vet until Monday

I was working him out and rewarded him patting his sides and he yelped

I commanded him down and roll over

he did it

help me Dad

His eyes were great 12 hours ago know there weak and sad

nose damp

temp stable

He has a mass/Tumor the size of my hand this had to happen in 1 day 2 max?

My hands hold basketballs like grapes it feels somewhat solid and seems to be growing?

He ate but he is sleeping and off

and the look Dad save me

He just turned 3 late December

He protects my baby girl Willow

He know wants her off of him and by my sides

I started Cephalexin 500 mgs and massive probiotics 3 x a day

until Monday

anything God Bless?

He is my Life.

More then my Life :-[

There is a odd small redness with the mass on his skin

hope that showed up some as well

Of Course the best is coming

anything or anyone heard or seen this one?

and yes the big C word shakes my core cells


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Rudy -

Prayers and positive thoughts are going your way!
I am hoping for the best possible outcome, Rudy is very young and strong - he will be OK!!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Blessings, hoping for quick recovery. 

That big and growing by the minute? I never heard of big C grow that fast. 
Maybe an infection. Maybe a reaction to an insect bite.

Hoping for the best. Blessings


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

So sorry to hear this - it's so scary when something unknown is wrong with our babies!! Could it possibly be an abscess of some kind? The fact that there's a red spot on his skin, it seems to be growing quickly and you can get your hand almost all the way around it makes me think that it's more of an injury than a tumor. 

Sending good thoughts your way and hope you can get this figured out and healed quickly!!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh Rudy, I so deeply feel your desperation! I grabbed Foxys blanket to my heart and I am so praying for your baby!
When I saw your photos, I too was thinking insect, spider, snake bite... It just seems to radicle for C, or a tumor. What about the online vet ... I think it is under health!


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

All our best thoughts coming your way, paws crossed that its cleared up straight away.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Rudy, my thoughts are with you and those of Darcy...please keep us posted on how your best buddy gets on.............take care my friend..


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I agree with CrazyCash that it might be an abscess. The Vet will know. I'm pretty sure it is painful for him, poor guy!! :'(

In the meantime, you could try to sooth him by holding warm compresses *gently* on it (washcloth & fairly warm water). Maybe give him half of an aspirin every 4 - 5 hours? Then off to the Vet as soon as possible. 

Rudy will be in my prayers!!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh...mate............. :'( :'( that looks painful for the poor boy........ I am praying to every God that it's nothing and he comes good with a quick Vets visit. Please keep us informed as to how he gets on. Be strong for him mate, never let him see the worry or fear in your eyes...... you owe that to him!! Good luck!


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Sending positive thoughts to your way!!!

I too thought it looks like some kind of allergic reaction to a bite. 
I'm allergic to bee/wasp stings and once I've got bitten on my lower arm. My arm doubled up in size! Very painful and burning feeling. I put cold press on it to try to cool it down. I didn't see a doc till 3 days later so it was pretty bad but they gave me some strong antihistamines or steroids not quite sure and it slowly disappeared. Took at least a week if not more. 

Rudy is a strong and healthy boy, thinking of you both!


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Oh Rudy my prayers are for you and your lovely boy.
My husband and I had a look at your pics and we both feel it's probebly infection ,more likely than tumor,from the looks of it.
Good luck,we're thinking of you both.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Rudy, is there a 24/7 vet near you??? Agree with others that it is likely an infection. Wishing you & Rudy well!


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Any way you can get it checked out today? Staph infection? Looks like a giant abscess.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

My guess is an umbilical hernia. What you can feel (grapes) is the intestine that has passed through a weakness in the bowel wall. Hernia's in themselves are not immediately life threatening but the main danger is the bowel getting twisted or snagged where it passes through the bowel wall. If this happens then the blood supply can be cut off and that is extremely serious because the intestine will die. I would keep Rudy off solids and see a vet immediately.

I don't know any cancers that develop anything like that quickly.

Our thoughts are with you and Rudy


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Keep your head up. Think good thoughts unless told otherwise. I'm with the others on this. It looks to be a bite or infection. I'm betting Rudy will be fine and back to himself in no time.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Monday AM still feels far away. Does your usual trusted vet have an emergency call line, and could they refer you to someone? Even if you have to drive a few hours...

Be strong, Rudy!

Victoria (realizing that I am spoiled by living in a densely populated part of the country...but HOPING that you have an option nearby)


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

2nd mass has started below the 1st one and temp going up God Bless all of your kind words

I put in a SOS were off soon

Pray my Rud Dog Holds on

He is my life

He is far better then me 

he held me during my fall and urge me to rise and fight back

God Bless all of you

help one be more

Give more then you get

God must hear my mercy

He is a Warrior and its no hernia

full on infections

after 2 Globes 7 States and 12 pointers later 

I have never seen or saw one like this .

like all in life no risks no rewards

don't care what this takes

God willing will save my Better then Great boy

again all of you even haters

Blessing

roar some live life's passions saving just one is a chance at a future

and trust this 6ft 5 265lb war machine for less we prayed all night and I cried like a baby for him

Real Men Cry

but we got a war to win


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sending prayers your way.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

NORDIC WARRIOR, we pray for Rudy... :'( Waiting for good news...


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

All of our best wishes are being sent your way.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

You and your pup are in my prayers. Hope good news of healing comes soon.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh Rudy, I do feel for you and your boy, I have everything crossed and will pray for you. 

Having been there with the big C with my boy Fergus I know what you are going through.

Is it hot? It looks it. I am thinking infections or possibly bit - lets hope so. Cancer doesn't normally grow so fast or look so inflamed.

If it is C - think positive, my boy is still with us 2.5 yrs later.

Best thoughts and do keep us posted, we are here for you.


----------



## Evelyn (Mar 5, 2011)

Praying for Rudy....I almost lost my Vizsla six months ago to Leptospirosis but against all odds and all the prayers sent through this forum he recovered!!!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Hang tough my Nordic Brother!!! Be his Rock now. We are all thinking of you and sending positive waves through the ether to you and Rudy. He's such a handsome boy, we can't lose him. Keep his fighting spirit up, give him all of yours and help him get through. We are waiting anxiously for the results and praying it's a simple and quick fix to get Rudy back in the hunt.


----------



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

Is Rudy drinking? Do your best to keep him hydrated. Any stools and/or peeing?

Where are you? Do you need help finding a 24hr vet?

Someone on here may have a vet friend in your area to assist before Mon.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Nordic Warrior, may it all work out for both of you. My prayers are with both of you.

I have no medical knowledge to be of help. Just that the power of love and empathy does work.

Rod aka RBD


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

We're wishing only the best for your boy Rudy!


----------



## EastBayer (Aug 17, 2012)

Sending positive and healing thoughts from California. Sorry to hear that Rudy is hurting.


----------



## stryker (Dec 9, 2012)

Deeply saddened hope all turns out well


----------



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

Any updates? 

How can we help? You have hundreds of friends here...we can and will help.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Sending positive thoughts, Rudy!

I hope your vet gives you the best advice possible. So sad to hear this about your boy! Keep us updated!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

THE VET SAID I WAS SPOT ON WITH MY EARLY CARE

CEPHALEXIN 500 MGS 3X A DAY WITH FOOD

AND PROBIOTICS TO PROTECT THE GUT '



I ALSO PACKED ALOE VERA AND SEA SALTS ON THE INFECTIONS WITH CLEAN WARM TOWELS 6X A DAY .

PLEASE FORGIVE ME THE CAPS I AM NOT YELLING I AM TRYING

MY STEEL BLUES WERE PUNISHED SOME BY CHEATERS  8)



THIS IS NOT MY RODEO'


HE HAS DRAIN PLUGS AND MORE I-VES 2 ONE MEDICATION STRONGEST THEY HAVE THE OTHER FLUIDS



HE IS IN A FIGHT BODY INFECTIONS FROM A BITE THE VET SAID MAYBE A COYOTE HE THOUGHT

BUT VERY SMALL IMPRINTS WERE HE TOOK THE BITE THERE WERE 2



IN 12 HOURS THESE INFECTIONS GREW TO THE SIZE OF HANDS THAT HOLD BASKETBALLS LIKE GRAPES.

HE GETTING THE BEST AND TRUST ME HE IS A VIKING WARRIOR

I WILL BE BACK BY HIS SIDE SOON

THE NEXT 12 HOURS OR SO ARE BIG AND HE WE AND WILL PUSH BACK 

THE VET SAID HE IS A BRICK HOUSE AND STRONG AND YOUNG BEING A TAD OVER 3 YEARS AND 65 LBS ALL MUSCLE

THE NEXT DAY OR SO WELL BE THE ANSWERS TO ALL

GOD BLESS ALL OF YOU

AND THIS WILL GET ME NUTS ON HERE I AM SURE 

DON'T CARE

HE IS MY SON

AND THEY NEED ME TO DIE FOR HIM

I AM WILLING AND READY TO GO

I DON'T LIKE TO BE BOLD WITH THIS STUFF UNTIL HE IS IN THE CLEAR

BUT WERE PROGRESSIVE POSITIVE WAR MACHINES FOR LESS

THIS IS RUD DOGS 12 TH ROUND

RING THE BELL

HE WILL WIN AND FINISH IT

WERE BOTH SLOW STARTERS

AGAIN MUCH HUMBLE HERE

GOD BLESS ALL THE KIND WORDS AND PRAYERS

AND GOD BLESS MY RUDY GETS UP

HE BE THE MAN WHO CAN

DEFEAT NO MAS


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm glad you were able to get answers, Rudy. As tough as it is to watch you're doing everything you can for your warrior.

I look forward to another update soon to hear how he's healing.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

God bless you too, Rudy... eat fish and krill oil 8)

VIKING WARRIOR, Sam will keep an eye on the haters... Until Rudy gets better..
All the best, stay strong for Rudy.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Datcan ;D in bunches


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

I hope all gets better! Lots of love from Riley and Chuck and Family!


----------



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

I know that you feel like you and Rudy are still in the thick of this mess, but I think that you have taken a significant step in the right direction.

I know that you will two will have better days very soon.

Dont foreget that you need to take care of yourself too, Viking Warrior


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Hang in there buddy. Nothing but positive thoughts for Rudy.

When my Ruby was bit in the face by at rattlesnake when she was 4 months old, there was not one moment that I wouldn't allow myself to think that she wouldn't pull through. Now she is a happy, vibrant girl at 2 yrs old and seems like a lifetime ago that it happened.

Stay positive and be strong for your boy.


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Much love and prayers from me and mine. God bless you both.
Please keep us up to date.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Keeping Rudy in our prayers.
Give Willow a hug. She is there to help you through the rough times while Rudy is healing.


----------



## Must dash (Nov 15, 2012)

You and Rudy are in our thoughts. Sending healing wishes to your boy.


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

Keeping you both in our prayers!! Hope your Rudy is back at your side all healthy and waiting to go out very very soon!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Positive thoughts to Rudy!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

THANKS FROM THE HEART THIS ONE CAN COME DOWN'

ALL OF YOU SO DEEPLY BLESSED

RUDY TKO IN THE 12TH


----------

